# Change external hard drive icon?



## Pitchblack1110 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I have two quick questions. I have a western digital ext. hard drive and when i installed it, the icon was messed up and it is just one of those white error icons. is there a way to change it?

and seecond question. I was trying to change the icon, and accidently messed something up. not quite sure what, but whenever i double click on my hard drive to open it, instead of opening up the contents it opens up a search in a new window. anyway to change that?

Thanks for any help.


----------

